# September 2014 Monthly Photo Contest Theme is . . .



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*"GUILT" ​*​
Chosen by the August winner, *hunterisgreat*.​
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.* It also means that if YOU are IN the picture, it will automatically be suspect of not following this rule, as someone else would have had to take the picture for you, unless it is obviously a selfie. 
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
If you have any questions about the photo contest or would like some rules clarified, please post them in the COMMENTS thread started for this month. 

You have from now to approximately Friday, September 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around September 27th to 30th.​


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

......


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

_ *** Photo removed - rule #1 & rule #7 *** _


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

...


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

*...*

...


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## sabre1106 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Youreamonkey274 (Jul 14, 2014)

...


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## JurassicKeaton (Sep 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## bourne (Jan 20, 2011)

* *** Picture removed - rule #2 ****


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mulberry (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Mulberry (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## AniB (May 12, 2014)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------

